# PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR



## guitarmangr (Jun 14, 2005)

Please tell me which one is better?European Osram silverstar or piaa extreme white?I am interested in lumens.Which one is brighter?Please help me i am so confused.
Thanx


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (guitarmangr)*

Osrams are clear - the PIAAs are probably tinted blue. So I'd guess that the Osrams will produce more light. I've never seen Lumen spec's for any PIAA bulbs - they only seem to claim that they are "brighter" not that they produce more light. And the claims that "55w=85w", etc. are just a deception... not that the "+50%" claims are much better!
See Daniel Stern Lighting if you are confused.


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (dennisgli)*

i have the piaa extreme white bulbs in my golf's headlights...
not sure about the silverstars, but the piaa bulbs even though they look like they might be tinted blue, burn white... and they are very very bright.. so different from OEM its not even funny.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (Feyd)*

Tinting a bulb blue may make it look "bright" but it can only reduce the light output (lumens). I doubt that the Osram Silverstars will have the same "bright" look. PIAA makes a lot of claims but I've never seen anything saying they actually produce more light.


----------



## tipsword (Apr 13, 2004)

I just got a pair of the Osram 65w H9 bulbs for my 99.5 MkVI GTI ~ am collecting the rest of the bulbs before I pull the nose off to replace them all. Am going with the Hella +100's for the lowbeam and fog bulbs.
B


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (tipsword)*

H9 bulbs are great - but I thought Golfs took H7s? What Hella +100% bulbs are you getting? I'd stay away from their Optilux bulbs - other than those they should be fine.


----------



## guitarmangr (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (Feyd)*

And what about the new philips gt 150 bulbs?Are they brighter than the silverstars?the 150m range that philips promises is true?If i should use one of the philips gt 150 osram silverstar or piaa extreme white which one would you recommend me to install on my vehicle?
Thank you all for the help that you provide me


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (guitarmangr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarmangr* »_And what about the new philips gt 150 bulbs?Are they brighter than the silverstars?the 150m range that philips promises is true?If i should use one of the philips gt 150 osram silverstar or piaa extreme white which one would you recommend me to install on my vehicle?
Thank you all for the help that you provide me


The Gt150 is basically a dressed up version of the VisionPlus bulb -- with a blue tip and a small strip of blue tint to give it a slight bluish effect.


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (guitarmangr)*

If you look for a STOCK wattage bulb, then the one that output the MOST light is the Osram Silverstar. Blue coated bulbs ( PIAA ) looks brigther due to the coating but for pure light, Nothing beats the Osram.
Just read the independent tests report on Powerbulb.com to see the results. You can also read the Daniel Stern article on Colored bulbs also.
Price wise, the PIAA are really expensive also, I got a pair a while ago and found that they're not better than the Blue coated Sylvania Silverstars.
The Osram silverstar have a great price and shipping is INCLUDED when you buy them from Powerbulbs. Even if they're in U.K. They ship by air and it take about a week to get your order...


----------



## tipsword (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks! Now, do you know anything about system electrical... my ride took a nasty dump last night and I have no lights, wipers, heater motor, blinkers and a couple of other things... yipes!
Brian


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
The Gt150 is basically a dressed up version of the VisionPlus bulb -- with a blue tip and a small strip of blue tint to give it a slight bluish effect.









both the normal Vision Plus and the GT150 in H1/H4/H3 have the blue ring. the point is to give the light a whiter tint, to get the claimed, 'better reflections off signs' I believe. and yes the only difference in the GT is that the tip is painted blue instead of dark grey, and they come in a ***** box...probably costing more!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: PIAA EXTREME WHITE VS OSRAM SILVERSTAR (rene2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rene2* »_If you look for a STOCK wattage bulb, then the one that output the MOST light is the Osram Silverstar. Blue coated bulbs ( PIAA ) looks brigther due to the coating but for pure light, Nothing beats the Osram.
Just read the independent tests report on Powerbulb.com to see the results. You can also read the Daniel Stern article on Colored bulbs also.
Price wise, the PIAA are really expensive also, I got a pair a while ago and found that they're not better than the Blue coated Sylvania Silverstars.
The Osram silverstar have a great price and shipping is INCLUDED when you buy them from Powerbulbs. Even if they're in U.K. They ship by air and it take about a week to get your order...

Yeah...too bad you can't get Osram Silverstar in 9007.







So, what's the next best for us Jetta owners? The Phillips SilverStar?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

No...Phillips VisionPlus 9007


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

sylvannia silverstars i consider to be pretty much 1 step down from osram as far as light output goes, i have some sylvannia's and i like them. when i first turned them on at night i was amazed at how white they were. and the best part is, walmart carries them


----------

